# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Rebel Chick's Knife

## crashdive123

As many of you know, I have recently made a couple of knives.  Rebel Chick made a post asking if somebody on the forum would make her one.  She was brave enough to let me try my hand at it.  The first picture is what I drew up based on the description she gave me.  Now, drawing it and making it  I might end up with two entirely different things.  Heres the progress so far.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I wanted to soften up the steel a little so I tried it by heating in a fire and then allowing it to slowly cool down.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The next step was to take the drawing and transfer it to the steel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I still need practice on thinning and stock removal.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

On to the heat treatment and quench.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thats it so far.  Next step is to clean up the blade, make some micarta scales, attach and sharpen the blade.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Man That is totally awesome!! (Not the blade design I had envisioned though).
 What kind of steel did you use Crash?
   I can see a Definite improvement in your workmanship. By the time you make 3 more you'll be at the top pro level if you keep making those kind of advances Crash!!(your work has always been good though) Is that a chimnea you are using? I like it! It is one wicked looking blade!

----------


## crashdive123

I'm honestly not sure what type of steel it is. (I can hear the real knife makers cringe)  It is the same stuff that I made Oldsoldiers from.  This time I just had them put a sheet of it (1/4" & 3/16") in the drop sheer and cut off a two in strip.  I figure that after I get a little better at it I'll order some "known" steel.  Oldsoldier did say he cut down a couple of trees with his before it was stolen, so it looks like the hardening works OK.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK I have to ask.... Where you got the steel from, did you tell them what it was going to be used for? Think you could "let your fingers do the walking" and ask them? LOL Laughing so hard I can barely type!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Very nice work Crash, I see you still have the bug. I am still working on one just taking my sweet time.

----------


## rebel

Lookin good!

----------


## Pal334

I dare say , it appears that you have gotten out of the rookie category and are busting out in to the pro arena!!!  Nice work

----------


## Rick

Looking good. That ones got a bit of belly on it. Are you going to sharpen the top of the blade or did you just thin it some?

----------


## crashdive123

Planning on sharpening it on both edges.

----------


## Rick

Man! That will be wicked. I look forward to seeing it finished.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

You do good. That blade is strange to me with the false edge sharpened. Did you thin down the first inch or so? Reason I ask is it's kinda pointy and if thinned I just don't understand the purpose of the blade shape. Anyone know where this shape came from?
To me it looks, except for sweeping blade made for killing and very utility. Just curious what other folks think.

----------


## rebel_chick

Wow Crash! That really looks great! It really is going to look wicked! I can't wait!

I don't know any real particular use for that shape of blade, but I personally used both sides on the one I used to have, for just about anything. But mostly its for show I think. I liked the one I had and wanted another, thats all.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I'm honestly not sure what type of steel it is. (I can hear the real knife makers cringe)  It is the same stuff that I made Oldsoldiers from.  This time I just had them put a sheet of it (1/4" & 3/16") in the drop sheer and cut off a two in strip.  I figure that after I get a little better at it I'll order some "known" steel.  Oldsoldier did say he cut down a couple of trees with his before it was stolen, so it looks like the hardening works OK.


Cut down a couple of sassafrass trees about 4" through, cut several mulberry shoots that were coming up, used it to "trim" off a bunch of limbs off some fruit trees, and just for the heck of it split a couple of the sassafrass trees just to see if it would!!! I had "tweaked" the sharpening when I got back from jamboree, and it was still almost that sharp after the "abuse test" whenit was stolen. Crash you definately know your stuff!!

----------


## panch0

That shape is good for slicing. If its not too late mabe you could take the grind alittle higher to improve the cutting a bit since it is kind of thick stock. I personally like the shape and have made a few like it. I have recieved alot of good feedback on this style. You are improving and can't wait to see how it turns out. 1084 and 5160 remember these steel types and get some. Great Job!!!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Crash,

I would be glad to send you some 5160 leafspring if you want to compare steels. I have a several leafsprings around. Be my pleasure after all the tips you have given that helped me on my way. Just a thought...PM your addy if your interested or maybe at the SE meet and greet..

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash you definately know your stuff!!


Nah.  I just followed the directions of those more experienced.

@ OWVC -   This is what was described by RC for one that somebody had started for her but never finished.  At 3/16" thick it will be kind of heavy.  I was a little concerned that the tip would be too thin with sharpening both edges is why I went with a thicker steel.  The blade design  isn't one that I would have chosen, but I must say that I kind of like it.  We'll see how it turns out.

I just put the scales together - blue, yellow, and a little red.  They should be ready on Friday to start shaping.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Crash I think we posted simoutaneously and you missed my post. check back 2 posts.

----------


## crashdive123

Generous offer CS.  Thank you.  Let's save the shipping costs and do it at one of our trips.  Thanks again.

----------


## Rick

I just watched a great show on the History Channel about axes, swords and knives. The title is Modern Marvels: Axes, Swords and Knives. I guess the original air date was some time in 2002 so I'm late as usual. Anyway, they interviewed a sword maker from Pennsylvania who said magnetite can be combined with charcoal to make steel. Magnetite is super easy to locate. It's also known as black sand and can be picked up with a magnet. Has anyone tried to combine the two to make their own steel?

----------


## crashdive123

Here’s the progress on the knife.  I have noodled out a few things during the process.  The flat grind is still kicking my butt.  I think I will take OWVC’s advice and use a draw file on the next one.  I still have to clean this up a little.

RC – do you want a sheath with it?  (I know, I know – silly question)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

…….and with the scales darkened a little.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Those scales look great! Kickin' myself for not trying it...working on some hardwood scales now. Thinking of boiling them in pine sap as a treatment?

----------


## canid

that is a burly thing crash, and it is beautiful. well done.

RC: congrats.

----------


## FVR

Wow, that's nice.

----------


## Rick

You could go into business just making scales. Those things are awesome. I like the whole knife but your scales are kick a$$.

----------


## rebel_chick

That is georgous! I love it! Thank you so much.

----------


## panch0

Crash. If you want you could get a piece of 2x4 about 4" long and grind an angle on it and screw the knife to it. Scribe your lines first then just pass it on the grinder backand fourth until you get to the lines. You should leave about the thickness of a dime. I use this when I am doing a grind that is only going up half way or so, but can also work for a high flat grind. Just my .02. It is looking awesome by the way. I really like the handle material. Great job!

----------


## crashdive123

Great idea Panch0.  I was trying to noodle out some kind of jig to make - that helps.  Thanks.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

That is a REAL WORK OF ART!!! Man that is a real beauty Crash!! Next thing you know you'll be getting orders,have to set up a website,etc........ LOL Way to go,real nice work Crash. Each one looks better than the last one,You definitely have a short learning curve.

----------


## rebel_chick

No kidding poco! Crash if you were closer you would really have to be showing me how to make those!

----------


## finallyME

On the heat treat, did you just put a bunch of bricks together in an oven shape and stick the torch in the hole?  I got to try that.

I recently found an old saw blade (7 1/4 inch circular with bad carbide tips) that someone threw away.  I have decided to give it a whirl for my first knife.  I stuck it in a fire to soften.  Now for the shaping, etc.  But, I don't have a forge yet, so looking for another quick/easy way to heat treat.  I just want to make a small carver.

Anyways, I love the scales, and the rest too.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## hunter63

Very nice, a real work of art.
I guess I don't have the patience.

I should post a pic of my first knives, just to show how not to make one.
LOL
They were butt ugly.........still use a couple, but they are ugly!

----------


## Rick

The next time you set yourself on fire, hunter, just hold on to the knife and you can heat treat it while they put try to put the fire out.

----------


## canid

you know what they say; build a man a fire, you keep him warm for a night, set a man on fire and you keep him warm for the rest of his life...

----------


## Ole WV Coot

You done good. I still don't get the blade shape but if it works??? You are doing good work, keep it up.

----------


## hunter63

> The next time you set yourself on fire, hunter, just hold on to the knife and you can heat treat it while they put try to put the fire out.


LOL
Well, I should have done that when I was fooling around with the alcohol stove, I guess.
I like to try stuff, and generally work hard at it, but sometimes it's just better to move on if you know what I mean.
Everyone has their strong/weak points, and sometimes I just don't have the patience to produce a work of art like that.
Anyone would be proud of that knife.

----------


## crashdive123

> On the heat treat, did you just put a bunch of bricks together in an oven shape and stick the torch in the hole?  I got to try that.
> 
> I recently found an old saw blade (7 1/4 inch circular with bad carbide tips) that someone threw away.  I have decided to give it a whirl for my first knife.  I stuck it in a fire to soften.  Now for the shaping, etc.  But, I don't have a forge yet, so looking for another quick/easy way to heat treat.  I just want to make a small carver.
> 
> Anyways, I love the scales, and the rest too.  Thanks for posting.


Yep.  Just fire bricks sitting on a couple of cinder blocks with two propane torches for heating.  When they cool off (about three hours after tuning of the torches, they get stacked in the corner.  I am gathering the parts to make a forge --- someday.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> On the heat treat, did you just put a bunch of bricks together in an oven shape and stick the torch in the hole?  I got to try that.
> 
> I recently found an old saw blade (7 1/4 inch circular with bad carbide tips) that someone threw away.  I have decided to give it a whirl for my first knife.  I stuck it in a fire to soften.  Now for the shaping, etc.  But, I don't have a forge yet, so looking for another quick/easy way to heat treat.  I just want to make a small carver.
> 
> Anyways, I love the scales, and the rest too.  Thanks for posting.


Finally,

All you need for a forge is a hairdrier and a metal pipe the blower will fit in. Dig out something similar to a dakota fire pit insert the pipe in the horizontal position under your fire pit. Pile dirt around the pipe to seal it, load the hole with charcoal or harwood when coals start to produce cut the hairdrier on low. You can find plenty of demos on Utube.

----------


## b storm

that is one beautiful knife, crash you could sell those, at jamboree's or on the internet

----------


## b storm

all u really need to heat treat is a coal grill and lots of coal

----------


## finallyME

Thanks cowboy, I might try that, or crash's.  Either way, I think I can make one without spending any money.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Thanks cowboy, I might try that, or crash's.  Either way, I think I can make one without spending any money.


Despite opposing opinions if you go the route of using coals you will need the air blast to reach critical or non-magnetic a simple fire is not enough.

----------


## finallyME

> Despite opposing opinions if you go the route of using coals you will need the air blast to reach critical or non-magnetic a simple fire is not enough.


Well, I don't have a hair dryer that will fit in a pipe.  My wife uses one that has a long narrow exit, not a tube exit.  But, I did try something tonight that might work.  I simply took my little power fan that we use to blow air on us in the summer, and put it on high over the coals.  Those suckers got real hot for a while.  I don't know if it was hot enough.  But, it looked cool.

----------


## crashdive123

I’ve started working on the sheath.  It probably won’t be anything fancy, but decided that I would use some bees wax to seal it.  Since I had a bee job this week/weekend the opportunity presented itself to get some wax.  I’ll post a few pictures of the process that I use to separate the honey from the wax.  Sadly, the honey is contaminated and can’t be used.  The hole you see is in the ceiling of a first floor room.  I pulled about 75 pounds of honey and comb out of the overhead.  The hive was about 7 feet long.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

7 feet?! Man, those little cowboys have been busy for a while. You have to find a non-contaminating spray or something. That's a LOT of honey to go to waste. Imagine what that would be like in your pantry. Mmmmmmmm.

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes I can remove a couple of slabs before I kill em.  This time, with kids in the house - didn't want to take a chance.

----------


## Rick

Kids, Smids. It's honey! Besides, the kids will keep the bees busy while you scoop up the honey and the wax. Just keep the kids tied up close by and....oh, wait....never mind.

----------


## tonester

mmmm! man that looks good! to bad kids were around. that reminds me, theres a tree stump thats about 8ft high off a trail in the hills behind my house thats full of honey comb. im too scared to mess with those guys though, i have no bee gear so they can keep their honey.

----------


## crashdive123

> mmmm! man that looks good! to bad kids were around. that reminds me, theres a tree stump thats about 8ft high off a trail in the hills behind my house thats full of honey comb. im too scared to mess with those guys though, i have no bee gear so they can keep their honey.


While the bee suit helps, if you make em mad enough you will get stung.  Got about six today - that's OK though, I charge by the sting.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I've cut a few bee trees and it ain't worth it. Hard work with an axe, dirt & bees in the honey and plenty of stings. A couple of hives, queen excluder to supers and above all those sweet Italian bees, not the mean black ones.

----------


## Rick

They are pretty easy to tell apart. The Italian ones say things like Arrivederci or Buongiorno while the mean black ones says things like, Yo! Waz up? Just sayin'....

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Crash have you ever thought of using a Smoker like Beekeepers use? It does help to make them a little more docile.They also make a full body suit that will prevent stings, at least they used to. Might be too hot in summer though. Almost all my Uncles had bee yards when I was growing up,I even helped one on occasion. This is a site that has all the basics. Suits,smokers,meds, ETC.
http://www.beekeepingstarterkit.com/

----------


## Rick

And, of course, there is the self flaming suit that is sure to keep stings to a minimum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Poco - I have used a smoker, and it does help.  This was not an application where I could use one.  I do wear a full bee suit.  The problem was twofold.  One - it was in the mid 90's, so I had sweated through the suit and the wet cloth was just sticking to me.  Two - they were really pizzed.

----------


## crashdive123

The next step is to separate the wax and honey.  Using a vertical press (I’ll make one for my next batch) is more efficient, but this is what I had on hand.  The comb is kind of like little packing bubbles, except they are filled with honey.  By pushing the comb through the hardware cloth it breaks all of the individual cells.  The netting catches the wax, allowing the honey to drip through to the pan below.  It should be ready in about 3 days.  All of the bee parts that are in the wax will be skimmed off during the melting.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

That looks nasty! Like barf. Its really cool though. I have never even thought of attempting this and would like to see this process. Thanks for posting pics Crash!

----------


## Rick

Sweet! (get it? Honey? Sweet?) 

Can't you vacuum the bees out of the hive and save the honey? Probably won't be too good on the bees but you kill them anyway, right? Looks like you could rig up a vacuum machine that would save the bees, honey and wax. Then you could sell the bees and keep the honey and the wax. Win/win/win/win (if you include the bees' point of view).

----------


## crashdive123

Rick - if I can access the comb without any treating at all - just smoke - the bees can be gently brushed off with a paddle or stick.  It's when I have to spray first that I end up with dead bees mixed in the comb.  An example would be that feral hive that Your Comfort Company found.  Just harvest one or two pieces of comb.  You will always know where the store is for more honey when you need it.

----------


## your_comforting_company

thanks for posting those pics. thats a neat setup I could come up with from stuff around the house. Please keep us posted with more pics as you go through the process. 
It is too bad about the bees, they are such a vital part of our ecosystem.
just fyi, beeswax down here is about 7 bucks a lb.
there was a fella over in the next town who had a nest about that size in an old chimney. It was in a room they never use so they hadn't noticed till the beez started coming through the door into the house. heck, you might have been the exterminator they called for all I know lol

----------


## crashdive123

Heres the finished product.  Im still learning as I go.  Hopefully the next one will be better.  Hope you enjoy it RC.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

beautiful, as i expected.

----------


## Rick

That is BAD! I mean PHAT! I mean COOL. 

Nice job on both the knife and sheath....as usual.

----------


## panch0

No Rick like this. "That is just sick dawg, and the sheath is twisted mang. Yo yo yo homie..."

Crash, that is looking good. Each one is getting better and better.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Crash That is One Heck of a Knife!!

----------


## rebel_chick

Crash you are the most awesomest person in the whole wide world! hehehehehehehe! I love it! You do some damn good work!

----------


## rebel_chick

Hey Crash... did you sign or initial that knife, I want people to know you made it when you become a big famous knife maker!

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  About the only name that gets on blades that I've made is Dewalt when I use a saw blade.

----------


## panch0

Better start designing that makers mark crash. You are on the way to the dark side. They have danish there. The pastry not the peeps.

----------


## NCO

Ok, it is looking great, even though I can't understand why the handle is blue and made of what appears to be plywood..
Also, whit that curve of the blade it probably wont be much good at wood work or any form of cutting. Except maybe slitting throats. What is the desired function of that knife?

----------


## crashdive123

The handle (scales) are made from denim (old blue jeans).  As for the purpose of the knife - it's not mine, so I can't help you with that.

----------


## Pal334

Looking good, I see a new career on the horizon  :Smile:  (for you)

----------


## Old GI

Crash:  When you do get rich and famous, please remember your friends at WSF.  You know, the ones that made fun of and degraded you so often; also remember it wasn't me.

----------


## Themeek

Just gotta start with... WOW!!! 
I was wondering and I hope I didn't miss this elsewhere, but how did you make the handle? The knife looks awesome and I want to try my hand at it, but I have no idea how you made the "scale" pattern.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hello Meek! would you be so kind as to read this thread and then Make an Introduction? Thank you.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## crashdive123

> Just gotta start with... WOW!!! 
> I was wondering and I hope I didn't miss this elsewhere, but how did you make the handle? The knife looks awesome and I want to try my hand at it, but I have no idea how you made the "scale" pattern.


The process I used for the handles is in this thread.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7094

----------


## Themeek

Awesome! Thank you much

----------


## trax

that's a great knife Crash.

----------


## whitewater4x4

I've owned one and seen several other knives with that basic shape and I've read that it is a skinning design .

----------


## Rick

You've come a long way, baby, but it's still a nice knife. Hard to believe that was 2 years ago!

----------

